# Uluru in the wet



## mellowyellow (Mar 29, 2021)

Uluru-Kata Tjuta National Park, home of the titular big red desert rock in the middle of Australia, gets about a foot of rain a year. But on Sunday March 22, it got a big chunk of its annual dose in under 24 hours, resulting in spectacular sights around the sandstone behemoth that is Uluru.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 29, 2021)

Great photo, Mellow.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 29, 2021)

Wow!

Is that a gorgeous picture or what!

Makes one want to explore the area that much more!


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

It sure has a mystical air to it.


----------



## Devi (Mar 29, 2021)

Fantastic. And Tish is right ... it does have a mystical air.


----------

